# Repulse Bay



## nikki.jar (May 20, 2010)

We just moved to HK and staying in Serviced apartment for a month which company is paying for. But City living is not for us and need the ocean and calmness of it.

For expats, is Repulse Bay a good place to live when one arrives? My husband will be working in Quarry bay and I will be a lady of leisure till next year. We do have a company allowance for accommodation. Plan is to move somewhere else in 18 months. 

Is Repulse Bay the place to be for expats and is it very expensive comparing to the other areas?


----------



## Bobhk (Jul 23, 2010)

Your husband would have to take a bus or taxi to work. There's no MTR station out there...yet. Repulse Bay is a nice area. Can get very busy in the weekends though. Have look into Chung Hom Kok, Redhill & Stanley. I would say Chung hom kok and Redhill are quieter than Replulse Bay, view's amazing. Stanley has a nice vibe about it, but again, on weekends it's busy!


----------



## nikki.jar (May 20, 2010)

Hello bob

Thanks for the feedback. The idea is to take a taxi to work as it is so cheap. We will probably rent an apartment which has a regular bus service to the harbour.

We do wish to have a quiter area where we can live so will look at your suggestions. Are there also alot of expats living in Chung Hom Kok and Redhill?

Thanks!




Bobhk said:


> Your husband would have to take a bus or taxi to work. There's no MTR station out there...yet. Repulse Bay is a nice area. Can get very busy in the weekends though. Have look into Chung Hom Kok, Redhill & Stanley. I would say Chung hom kok and Redhill are quieter than Replulse Bay, view's amazing. Stanley has a nice vibe about it, but again, on weekends it's busy!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Honk Kong is a city so city life is busy and crowded unless you have the money to live high up in the sky. JW


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

nikki.jar said:


> We just moved to HK and staying in Serviced apartment for a month which company is paying for. But City living is not for us and need the ocean and calmness of it.
> 
> For expats, is Repulse Bay a good place to live when one arrives? My husband will be working in Quarry bay and I will be a lady of leisure till next year. We do have a company allowance for accommodation. Plan is to move somewhere else in 18 months.
> 
> Is Repulse Bay the place to be for expats and is it very expensive comparing to the other areas?


if you want to stay on the island have a look at places like Tai Tam, Stanley. I preferred Clearwaterbay on the Kowloon side.... easy to get to places like Sai Kung.

No MTR but a short mini bus ride or car drive (lot's of cheap park'nride deals in Tsuen Kwang O or hang hau)to a station and then only twenty mins to Quarry Bay.

Rental prices are far cheaper out that way


----------

